# bräuchte mal kurz hilfe bei .htaccess



## flexter (27. Januar 2002)

Hallo !

nun ich hab ein kleines problem,ich hab mal versucht einen ordner mit .htaccess zu schützen,nun es klappt ja alles,aber nun zu meinem problem:
jetzt kann ich per ftp nicht mehr auf den ordner zugreifen,keine daten mehr in den ordner kopieren etc.,kann ich die .htaccess so ändern/löschen das es wieder normal funzt?
hab´s schon versucht,aber ich kann die alte .htaccess nicht überschreiben und auch nicht löschen bzw umbenennen.Also wie mach ich das jetzt am besten?

könnte mir da vielleicht jemand einen tipp geben?

das hab ich in die .htaccess datei reingeschrieben:

AuthUserFile /dev/null
AuthGroupFile /dev/null
AuthName DenyViaWeb
AuthType Basic

<Limit GET>
order allow,deny
deny from all
</Limit>


----------



## Dunsti (28. Januar 2002)

Hi,

die Datei heisst .htaccess, weil sie die Zugriffsrechte über HTTP steuert. Das hat mit FTP nix zu tun.

Daß Du also nicht mehr auf das Verzeichnis zugreifen kannst muss ne Andere Ursache haben. Ich tippe mal auf falsche CHMOD-Rechte.

Wenn garnix hilft musst Du wohl Deinen Provider bitten, dir zu helfen 


P.S.: Fragen bitte nicht in den Webmaster-Tutorials posten  habs hierher verschoben.


Dunsti


----------

